# ,    ?
! ,   ,    ?     .

----------

, , .    ?
  /

----------

)) !

----------


## Arhimed0

:  2-,   .        - , ,    .
 ....  ,  ... ,  
-     ?
-          ?      -      
-       () ?
-  :OnFire:        .   ? ,   -   ?
-   ?
- ...           ?            ....
- ,  -  ....         ?,      
- ...     ?       ,      ,       ,      ...  ?  ?  ?        -      ,  .....
- ?
.....
 .

     .
          ,         -    -  //   -   ...





> ,    ?     .


   -

----------

*Arhimed0*,       ?  :Smilie: 
  ,  . "         "
,     -  ,      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> Arhimed0,       ?


 
      ==    ...   
          -     



> ,  . "         "


       !
     . -        . 
  ... -  ,    , ,    -  ,   ?      ...

       -       ,    -   
   -     -        





> ,     -  ,      .


 
 ... 
         (,     ,              )

----------


## Ndine

:Smilie:         "" - ,   ,   -      **  _            ?!   , ,      - **   ,      - ,   ,  -  ,    ,    **   :Smilie:           -  -    ,   !!!   :Smilie:        .      ,  .   ,     ,      !      -         !

----------


## p

-               .
    .  ,    ,    .
  ...

----------

> , , .    ?
>   /


, , ,  -           .

  "-" -   ,    :



> 81.      
>        :
> 6)      :
> )     (, ,   ),          ,  ;





> 1)   - ** ,           (  );

----------

> ,     ,      !


 ,   ,   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> "" - ,   ,   -      **  _         ?!


!        




> ?!


  -     - 



> !,        ,        -.....       -





> ,   ,   .


      ... .      .
    ,

----------

> **  _         ?!


" ,      ..."    :Biggrin:

----------


## Attex

:        ?     ?       ?   ..? :Dash2:

----------


## Arhimed0

!!
     -  ... 
     !!! :Good:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?     ?       ?   ..?


     ?
(                ? 
 -         -     :Ok:  )

----------


## Ndine

> ,   ,   .


  :Smilie:         ,   .     -         (  ,      ).  "    ,          " -      :Smilie:             -  , ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ndine

> :        ?     ?       ?   ..?


!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 365

,     ,   ,       .
,      -    ,      ...  

    " ",     -      ,    "   ,   ".

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


, 

      ?

----------

-     .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


 1 -       !
 2 -   !
 :Lol:

----------

> 


 -       !

----------


## Arhimed0

> .





> -       !


       -

----------

> -


,   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   ?

----------

